# For the brothers on prescribed TRT.



## Beedeezy (Aug 13, 2015)

When do you end your cycle before seeing your doctor. 
Running 500mg TE, 300 mg Dec weekly how much time on TRT dose before dr. Appt?


----------



## snake (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure what you're asking but if I wanted to be in range I would give it 14 days off at a min. 3 weeks and you should be down. Don't chance it and get your own BW done first. Then if you need some time, drag your feet on getting the script BW done.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 13, 2015)

I just did end of cycle labs, was only on 500 of test though. I want to add a compound next time around so figured I throw the question out.

Was thinking 300mg of bold cyp or Deca next time around. Wasn't sure if I needed to give more time after cycle with those compounds.


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 13, 2015)

i liked the 3 week option snake suggested.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 13, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> i liked the 3 week option snake suggested.



Sounds good, appreciated as always fellas.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 13, 2015)

Why Is this thread in the uncensored section??


----------



## Magical (Aug 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Why Is this thread in the uncensored section??



No holds barred in this bitch


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 13, 2015)

**** **** ****ing ****



Edit: it censored me. This is bullshit.


----------



## Keplar22b (Aug 14, 2015)

Deca  Will not affect total testosterone levels as long as you use the


----------



## Keplar22b (Aug 14, 2015)

Deca will not affect total testosterone levels as long as the lab uses the LC/ms/ms method. Dbol too goes undetected.  I know, because I got bloodwork to back it up


----------



## Sledge (Aug 14, 2015)

Dbol goes undetected? So my testosterone levels will show within normal range if I keep my trt dose the same? Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Keplar22b (Aug 14, 2015)

Deca and dbol. My TRT doc faxes the blood work orders to labcorp and I simply ask the lab core tech to submit using the Total Tesosterone LC MS MS method. They usually have no problem with that. This method will not be altered by Deca and dbol. I had bloods taken 2 days after injecting just shy of 200 mg test cyp. My total testosterone levels came back around 750. I had been using Deca 200mg /week for a few months and took some dbol that morning and just before the test. I also confirmed that this was true on other forums.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 14, 2015)

Keplar22b said:


> Deca and dbol. My TRT doc faxes the blood work orders to labcorp and I simply ask the lab core tech to submit using the Total Tesosterone LC MS MS method. They usually have no problem with that. This method will not be altered by Deca and dbol. I had bloods taken 2 days after injecting just shy of 200 mg test cyp. My total testosterone levels came back around 750. I had been using Deca 200mg /week for a few months and took some dbol that morning and just before the test. I also confirmed that this was true on other forums.



Interesting. 
I am too paranoid to try that, I have enough forethought to just plan my cycle around my PCP's labs. 
Like I mentioned this is for future reference, I'm not in a bind or anything. I don't even have the Second compound yet. Planning for my next cycle which will give me 5 months of leeway before having to see my Dr. Again.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 14, 2015)

Just so I'm following, as I now have access to a TRT clinic/doctor that can actually prescribe what I am looking at getting but just started a cycle---I should wait until about 2-3 weeks so the artificial test works its way out of the system, my natural test shouldn't have rebounded, and my levels will be as low as possible correct?

How about PCT?  I typically start the PCT 15 days after my last injection (depending on what cycle I run, this is just generic).  Would you recommend holding off on PCT for another week to ensure natty test hasn't started to rebound?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not speaking about getting on TRT. I talking about coming back at TRT levels before seeing my doctor.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 14, 2015)

Tuna, how old are you and what's your natural test levels?


----------

